# How to loosen up my linesman pliers?



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

I normally just use wd-40 or 3 in 1 oil myself but valve grinding compound is supposed to be good for breaking them in quickly. Just flush it out with oil after they loosen up.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

Cutting oil


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I think I just used WD-40 on mine, not an ideal application for the stuff but it worked.

My tools find themselves out in the rain a lot, so every rainy day when I get home I have to take all my tools out, wipe them down, hose them down with WD-40, and let them sit out on an old rag in front of the heater all night.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## kawimudslinger (Jan 29, 2010)

yeah cutting oil works wonders. Also, Fluid Film...I've even heard chainsaw bar oil


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Every time I've used wd-40, it caused the handles to slide off very easily. Just bought a new pair of ***** cuz I was tired of it.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Take a plastic container, fill it up partially with warm water and a salt solution. Leave your linesmans to sit overnight, they'll be nice and loose the next morning. I've had good results with this method.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Take a plastic container, fill it up partially with warm water and a salt solution. Leave your linesmans to sit overnight, they'll be nice and loose the next morning. I've had good results with this method.


:laughing::laughing::jester::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

No joke, try dropping them a couple of times flat on a concrete floor. Then a tiny shot of penetrating oil, like PB Blaster. 
I was a skeptic about dropping them until I tried it.


----------



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

thegoldenboy said:


> Take a plastic container, fill it up partially with warm water and a salt solution. Leave your linesmans to sit overnight, they'll be nice and loose the next morning. I've had good results with this method.


Really? Never even would have thought to try that. I'll give it a shot tonight!


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

sparky711 said:


> Really? Never even would have thought to try that. I'll give it a shot tonight!


ummm......


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky711 said:


> Really? Never even would have thought to try that. I'll give it a shot tonight!


What you want to do is get the inside of them to rust then work them open and close them a bunch of times then use WD 40 or anything like that and yes bounce them off the concrete a few times just do it so when they land it is not on the handles.

Just keep doing that and they will be nice and lose in no time..:thumbup:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

They will even look "broken in", and no one will tease you about having new tools.:thumbsup:


----------

